# wie retuschier ich  am besten?



## aTa (2. April 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich hab folgendes Problem und zwar hab ich n Bild und zwar dass was ihr hier seht mein Auftrag ist es das Maisfeld rauszumachen und den Wald am oberen Rand des Rapsfeldes beginnen zu lassen.
Ich hab als erstes mit dem Magnetlasso versucht aber das Ergebnis war net so toll dann hab ich ma den Zauberstab versucht auch das war net wirklich das wahre. Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende ich hoffe einer von euch hat mir nen kleinen Tip wie ich das am besten mache!

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Consti (2. April 2004)

Naja, mein Vorschlag ist sehr aufwendig. Erst mal nimmst du das Rechteckwerkzeug und nimmst schon mal die gröbsten Blöcke raus - dann mit dem Rechteck kleine Maisüberbleibsel läschen und nachher Pixel für Pixel das ding Rausnehmen - ist zwar sehr aufwendig, aber ich glaube, damit kommst du zu einem guten Ergebnis!


----------



## stopfi (2. April 2004)

Hallo also ich würde da mit Kanalberechnung arbeiten.
Auf dem Grün-Kanal hat man schon einen super Kontrast zwischen Mais und Raps. Ich hab mal als Methode lineares Licht genommen. Dann mit dem Pinsel nach gebessert. 

Dann musst Du nur noch die zwei Reiter freistellen.


----------



## stopfi (2. April 2004)

Hier nochmal die Maske


----------



## aTa (2. April 2004)

Hi, danke für die Hilfe aber pixel für pixel  das sollte heute noch fertig werden 
@ stopfi kannst du das etwas genauer erklären bin net so der ps freak.


----------



## RX Queen (2. April 2004)

Puh, ob meine Idee dich wirklich weiterbringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...bei dem Bild könnte das echt schwierig werden. Aber du kannst meinen Tipp ja trotzdem mal versuchen: 

Also, du nimmst das Rechteck-Auswahl-Werkzeug und markierst dir ein Stückchen aus dem Wald (oder aus dem Himmel) und duplizierst das dann an den Rand vom Rapsfeld...und dann nimmst du halt jedesmal andere Stückchen zur Auswahl, solange bis das Maisfeld fast ganz weg ist. Den Rest vom Feld und die Kanten kannst du dann mit dem Kopierstempel wegmachen.

Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob das auch bei dem Bild klappt ...bin ja schliesslich noch'n blutiger Anfänger. Aber bei meinem Praktikum mach ich Retuschen immer so


----------



## stopfi (2. April 2004)

Hab Dir mal n Tutorial gesucht. Empfehlen kann ich zu dem Thema auch die offizellen Adobe PS Kurse die es als CD gibt, da wird das auch Schritt für Schritt erklärt.
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/replacebg.html


----------



## Consti (2. April 2004)

> Not Found  The requested URL //www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/replacebg.html was not found on this server.    Apache/1.3.22 Server at www.http.com Port 80



http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/replacebg.html


Die ist richtiger


----------



## aTa (2. April 2004)

Ah ok thx für die Hilfe werd alles ma versuchen


----------



## stopfi (2. April 2004)

So ich habe mich noch etwas gespielt, der Hintergrund ist vielleicht nicht optimal.


----------



## aTa (2. April 2004)

Hey krass das is mal cool auch wenn es net grad 100% perfekt ist!
Hast du das jetzt nach dem Tut gemacht?`?


----------



## stopfi (2. April 2004)

Vom Prinzip her ist es wie im Tutorial gemacht, nur musste ich aufgrund der niedrigen Auflösung - deswegen konnte ich die Reiter kaum freistellen - mit dem Pinsel an der Maske nacharbeiten.

Vorallem der Herbstwald zum blühenden Rapsfeld  - naja


----------

